# finally got a picture of the 70 Lemans



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I took a bunch this weekend, had to get the car out of the garage for some garage door work. However, I couldn't get them downloaded. My wife did on her computer, but she only sent me one.
So hopefully here it is.

Russ


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like a solid project. :cheers

Open a photobucket account, it makes posting pics easy.

What's up with that hoodtach? And does it have a ducktail spoiler?!?!?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I almost like seeing them just before restoration as I do after.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

The "hood" tach is a piece of work. Someone took an inside the car tach and put it there with a homemade cover. 
Not sure about the rear spoiler. I looked up ducktail when I first got the car and it didn't seem to be what is here. Not sure if someone used something from another car, or if this was some sort of universal aftermarket JCWhitney type thing (back when they had cool stuff). It will be coming off soon, I already have a better trunk lid. I will try not to destroy the parts on the quarters, but I won't be reusing them for sure. I do have better pictures of the spoiler to put here, as soon as I can get them on my computer. 

Definitely a 70's type car. It has a Kraco am/fm/23channel CB in the dash. I am surprised that there isn't a cb antenna on the car. 

Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

My plans for the car have also changed. I ended up finding and buying a 1 piece 70 GTO front end on another forum that will be delivered tomorrow. Ended up costing $500 delivered to my house. Couldn't refuse that deal.  Something I have always wanted to do with a car.
So will be going back to the original plan of making it look like a GTO, while also restomodding it. I have another header panel that I have to put on for right now to get the car through the summer, then this winter's plan is to do the body including the new front. I still have to come up with a fiberglass hood. Haven't told my wife about that part yet. 

Also got a set of Flowmaster(?)(flowtech?) coated headers for $80, and a Pypes 2.25inch exhaust for $60. Both on Craigslist. I know the exhaust is a bit small, but for now with a 350 it will work. And get me on the road sooner. Just have to get the stuff on the car now. But I have to finish my Blazer first, so my wife can take our Subaru this summer to visit her first grandchild. 

Russ


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Some NASCAR junky probably put that spoiler on. Alot of similarities between the two.....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

NOS Kraco In-Dash CB w AM/FM/MPX Radio & 8-Track Player | eBay


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good bargain hunting Russ....first thing i noticed was the tach....lol. I have the motorcycle mechanic looking for a unit that will fit in my original housing. 2.25 pipes will be fine for the 350....tell the wife what it would have cost for two fenders and the endura bumper and she won't be so upset about the hood....wait, yes she will....lol, ohh well....:cheers


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

likethat said:


> NOS Kraco In-Dash CB w AM/FM/MPX Radio & 8-Track Player | eBay


Wow. That one is newer than the one in the car. Mine only has 23 channels, making it worthless as far as a working cb goes, and no 8track, but it definitely dates the car. I really should mount a real stereo somewhere else and pretend that the Kraco is the one I am using. 

Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, wife will be upset, so I am not going to tell her for a long time. Unless of course I come across one that is a good deal. 
Got my electrical kit from Mark at Madelectrical, getting really anxious to get going on this. Problem is I have about $1200 worth of new parts for my 95 Blazer waiting for me to get off my [email protected]@ and put on first. 

Can't wait to get the pictures of the "gas tank" in the trunk posted. You guys won't believe that one. 

Russ


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you pull the crystal out of a toaster you can use the CB to talk to drive through workers at fast food places. I have an old CB and a few toasters, been thinking of doing that this summer.

Cool car, its definitely a relic of the 80s, all it needs is some keystone mags and air shocks..


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice project. I just got me a '70 LeMans also.. Not sure I'm gonna clone mine but if it doesnt cost you too terribly bad, I may think about it.

Nice thing is, you'll still get alot of looks and compliments if you leave it a LeMans. They're just as rare GTO's, IMO.

Good luck with it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice buy on the Endura front end, and the car! Looks like you have to undo a few things, lol.. I would go with a steel GTO hood myself, I am sick of ill fitting, unfinished Fiberglass hoods. The repop steel hood is nice, and doesn't weigh that much more, actually I haven't seen a fiberglass GTO hood. Build it how you want it, it's yours. I like my Lemans as it's a 1 year body style and rare, and I had one in high school in 82...:cheers


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, going with the steel gto hood would be cheaper. maybe. I am not sure how I would be able to mount the hinges since the fenders will be fiberglass. And it weighs way too much for me to use it as a lift off.  I have thought about maybe trying to make up something out of square tubing that mounts to the firewall and frame to mount the hood to, but since the front end will be tilting I don't think that would work. Not sure, open to any ideas anyone has. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

One thing I plan to do with my T37 is run glass fenders and hood, but use stock hinges with lighter springs, How would I do that? Well if you look at your fenders, there are two pieces of metal welded together, one is the outer skin and the other reaches from the firewall to the radiator support, and you bolt the hood hinges to it. 

If you separate them you can bond the fender to the inner piece that will support the hood hinge. It would be more difficult with the one piece front, but still possible. Still, why would you want to run a steel hood with the glass front end? Make it all glass.

I built an aluminum radiator support from an old satellite TV dish for my drag car. You could do something similar for the one piece front, and the fenders would still bolt up. Here is a pic of it.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Hopefully it will be all glass, but you never know. Doubt I can find a deal on the hood like I did with the front end where it got delivered to my house for free. 
I really need to get going on it, starting to drive me nuts. I just can't do much until after I get the title situation taken care of. Salvage title, car has to be inspected and they will question anything that doesn't look original. Check all vin locations, etc. problem is the car is supposed to be "highway ready" for the inspection. I have another header panel to replace the damaged one, but don't have a reciept for it so am debating what to do. Change it and primer it and part of the fenders to make it look like I just did body work, or try to fix the one on the car enough to hold the headlight on, or??
Plus I still haven't checked all the vins out. Kind of worried what I will find. When I am involved, things are guaranteed to go wrong. 

Think I need a good kick in the rear. 
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i say put it on and prime it, no vin #'s on it so theres no way to tell original or not....just get a scribbled junk yard reciept for any part and say thats what they gave you....LOL


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

That is what I am leaning towards. No junkyard receipt though. 
I have a month to get my blazer back on the road before my wife takes the good car for a couple of weeks. problem is I would rather work on the Lemans. Maybe this weekend I can get going on that. 
Main problem I am having is right now it is more fun to buy parts than to work on it. 
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO Russ....yeah all those ads for shiny things get ya don't they, told the wife to hide the New Ames book til x-mas, Although my shelves are all ready stocked with everything to have it complete by June 1....for now


----------

